# America Left (Air America)



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

So has anyone tuned into Air America (the new liberal talk channel) on XM? I was listening a little bit this morning. Al Frankin was on there doing his thing. 

What is kind of funny to me though is that XM calls it "America Left". Why don't they just call it "Air America"? I guess if Rush Limbaugh every comes to XM they will need to call that "America Right" instead of the "EIB".


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Well Aerica left and America right would be more descriptive. Then again I am not sure what half the names for radio formats (Urban Adult, Adult Contemporary, Urban Contemporary etc.) mean.


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

Sirius has the channels "Sirius Left" and "Sirius Right", although there aren't any popular shows I recognize on the programming list.


----------



## mgusler (Aug 6, 2002)

I tried to listen over the Internet, but couldn't because it required RealPlayer. I don't really care for Real Networks products, but I guess I'll have to bite the bullet so I can listen in. I have always enjoyed Franken's humor and think it will be good to hear a contrasting viewpoint on talk radio.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

One of the problems is going to be finding enough hosts who can entertain as well as be polemical. The trouble with most of the left is that we are so damn serious about everything that we're not fun to listen to! The right has no such problem, because they're so cocksure they're correct and everything will go their way that they can make fun of everything and everyone and just have fun about it. It does make for better entertainment.

LIGHTEN UP, LEFT!!!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

PROGRAMMING: XM Takes Right, Left Turns

This week, XM Satellite Radio unveiled XM America Left, on channel 167, a talk radio channel dedicated to progressive political viewpoints. Programming includes Air America Radio and its on-air personalities including satirist Al Franken, comedienne Jeanene Garofalo, hip hop icon Chuck D. and environmental activist Robert F. Kennedy, Jr. Also, XM said on April 5 that it will launch America Right, formerly called Buzz XM. The channel will feature conservatives such as Bill Bennett, Michael Savage, Michael Reagan and Laura Ingraham, among others.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

If America Left where did it go? Looks like XM certainly has Sirius beat in the talk show arena. I have Sirius myself and am a (very small) dealer for them. I may have to look into becoming a (very small) dealer for XM in the near future. I have very much enjoyed the music on Sirius though and have been broken of the habit of having talk radio on everytime I am in the car. I don't know if I want to get addicted again.


----------

